# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Φτιάχνουμε Μηλόξυδο !!

## karakonstantakis

*Μετά τα όσα είπαμε εδώ Συνταγή για μηλόξυδο του Φίλου μας του Κώστα ( οδυσσέας )  ανοίγω νέο θέμα με την υλοποίηση της συνταγής - παρασκευής Μηλόξυδου !! 
Το μόνο που άλλαξα στην συνταγή είναι η αφαίρεση των κουκουτσιών !! Προτίμησα να τα αφήσω όπως αναφέρετε εδώ -->* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post514058
*και επίσης το έβαλα σε λεκάνη μέχρι αύριο γιατί δεν έβρισκα στο σπίτι δοχείο που να κλείνει καλά !! Την λεκάνη την σκέπασα πρόχειρα με σακούλα και λάστιχο περιμετρικά για καλό κλείσιμο !!! 
Πάμε στης πρώτες φώτο και όσο προχωράνε οι μέρες (40-45 θα έχουμε και ενημέρωση !! 


Πολύ καλό πλύσιμο !!! 

** 


Κόψιμο σε μικρά κομμάτια για να μπουν στο μούλτι !!

*

*Χυλός από μήλα 

*


*Έτοιμος για να προσθέσω 500 γρ. ζάχαρη άχνη σε 2.5 λίτρα νερό !!  

*


*Προστέθηκε η ζάχαρη (500 γρ.)

*


*.........Και εδώ τα κάναμε..... Μαντάρα !!!!!!!!!*  :winky: 



*Τέλος....είμαστε έτοιμη & για της πρώτες 10 ημέρες αναδεύουμε κατά διαστήματα καθημερινά !!*






**Να συμπληρώσω ότι ΔΕΝ έκανα όλη την συνταγή, δηλαδή 1 κιλό μήλα σε 5 λίτρα νερό & 1 κιλό ζάχαρη !!! Εκανα ακριβώς την μισή !!! Μισό κιλό μήλα - 2.5 λίτρα νερό Εμφιαλωμένο - μισό κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη !!! 


*Οπως και να πάει η συνταγή (πετύχει...δεν πετύχει) εγώ οφείλω να πω ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ στον Κώστα* * ( οδυσσέας )  γιατί με την συνταγή που έδωσε αρχικά, μου έδωσε το έναυσμα να ξεκινήσω να φτιάξω το μηλόξυδο που εδώ και καιρό ήθελα να βάλω μπροστά !!!!! *  :: 


*Καλή επιτυχία !!!*

----------


## nikos l

πολυ καλο αλεξανδρε

----------


## ninos

καλή επιτυχία !!!
Το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι η σακούλα για σκέπασμα. Θα ήταν ίσως καλύτερα με ύφασμα. Χρειάζεται να παίρνει οξυγόνο για να μετατραπεί σε οξικό οξύ.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να το αλλάξω τότε Στέλιο και άμεσα !! Η συνταγή αναφέρει για δοχείο, ( Τοποθετήστε το προϊόν σε ένα γυάλινο δοχείο , κεραμικό ή άλλο ,με την προϋπόθεση να μπορεί να κλείσει ) !!! Δεν αναφέρει βέβαια αν εννοεί ερμητικό κλείσιμο... ή απλώς κλείσιμο με κάποιο ύφασμα !! 

Για να γίνει η ζύμωση, πρέπει λογικά να εννοεί αυτό που λες Στέλιο !! Και στο προζύμι που φτιάχνω για τα ψωμιά μου.... η διαδικασία απαιτεί ΥΦΑΣΜΑ για να δημιουργηθούν οι Μύκητες !! 


Να σε καλά Στέλιο με πρόλαβες !!! Πάω να το ανοίξω και να το σκεπάσω με πετσέτα !!!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

μηπως δεν κανει η πλαστικη λεκανη. νομιζω οτι με τη ζυμωση θα παρει ''στοιχεια'' (μυρωδια κ.α.) απο το πλαστικο. 

βαλτο σε ζεστο μερος. καλυτερα εξω απο το σπιτι λογο μυρωδιας απο την ζυμωση.
καλο κλεισιμο μαλλον θελει οταν με το καλο γινει ξυδι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κώστα το απόγευμα αν καταφέρω θα ψάξω για το παρακάτω γυάλινο δοχείο στην αγορά.

Το ίδιο δοχείο αρκετά μεγάλο έχω για να βάζω της τσακιστές ελιές που φτιάχνω κάθε χρόνο. Με ανοιχτώ το καπάκι και με λινό ύφασμα εννοείτε θα το έχω για το μηλόξυδο 


Παρόμοιο δοχείο έχει και στην δεύτερη συνταγή που έδωσες

*

 :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αύριο κλίνουμε της 10 πρώτες ημέρες της παρασκευής βιολογικού μυλόξυδου !! Σταματάμε λοιπόν το καθημερινό σχολαστικό ανακάτεμα και από αύριο θα γίνεται ανακάτεμα κάθε δεύτερη ημέρα και για 20 ημέρες* (11η έως 30η ημέρα αναδεύετε κάθε δεύτερη μέρα (την μια ναι και την άλλη όχι ).

*Παρατήρησα ότι κάπου ανάμεσα στην 4-6 ημέρα άφρισε τόσο...που αναγκάστηκα να αφαιρέσω κάμποση ποσότητα για να μην ξεχειλίσει !!!! 



7η ημέρα

*
*

Φώτο πριν λίγα λεπτά (9η ημέρα) 

**
*

*Εχει αρχίσει και μυρίζει έντονα ξύδι !!!!!!!!!!
*

 ::

----------


## sarpijk

Οι μπανανες αν μενουν σε σακουλα μαυριζουν γρηγοροτερα. Ετσι ξέρω.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εκείνη την ώρα της έφερα και δεν πρόλαβα να της βγάλω !! * *Πολλά κιλά μπανάνες στο σπίτι Στέφανε..... !!! Σε καθημερινή βάση θέλω, μόνο για μένα 3-4 ανελλιπώς !!!

Παρεμπιπτόντως  π**ροτιμάτε να αγοράζεται μπανάνες όσο πιο ώριμες μπορείτε !!



Εννοείτε ότι αν της πετύχετε -δύσκολο- πάρτε αυτές αλλά σε ποσότητα που να της καταναλώσετε γρήγορα ώστε να μην χαλάσουν !!!! 

Σύμφωνα με μία ιαπωνική επιστημονική έρευνα, η πολύ ώριμη μπανάνα που έχει τα σκούρα μπαλώματα στο δέρμα της, παράγει μια ουσία που ονομάζεται TNF (παράγοντας νέκρωσης όγκων), η οποία έχει τη δυνατότητα της καταπολέμησης των μη φυσιολογικών κυττάρων.
Όσο πιο σκούρα είναι, τόσο μεγαλύτερη θα είναι η ουσία TNF. Ως εκ τούτου, όσο πιο ώριμη είναι η μπανάνα τόσο καλύτερη είναι η αντικαρκινική προστασία.
Η κίτρινη ώριμη μπανάνα, είναι 8 φορές πιο αποτελεσματική στην ενίσχυση των λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων, από την απλή κίτρινη, ή πρασινωπή.


Για τον λόγο αυτόν πιστέψτε με κυνηγάω της ώριμες μπανάνες που βγάζει καθημερινά μόνο το σούπερ μάρκετ */* σε περίοπτη θέση με 60-70 λεπτά το κιλό !!!!! 
Συγκεκριμένα της βγάζουν προσφορά για της Μαμάδες που κάνουν κρέμες στα μωρά τους.... της εξαφανίζουν σε χρόνο ντε τε !! 
Της βγάζουν βέβαια...γιατί ξέρουν ότι θα περάσω από εκει....εγώ !!! 



*Η άγουρη μπανάνα παράγει πολλά αέρια.... το νου σας !!!  


.....την κάνω τώρα.... έχω οδοντίατρο στης 7¨00 !!!*  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

σχετικα με τις μπανανες, εγω ειχα ακουσει πως μια μονο μπανανα, παχαινει και ισουται σχεδον οσο ενα πιατο μπριζολας με πατατες!

----------


## Shin Kazama

> σχετικα με τις μπανανες, εγω ειχα ακουσει πως μια μονο μπανανα, παχαινει και ισουται σχεδον οσο ενα πιατο μπριζολας με πατατες!



Όχι ρε συ, δεν ισχύει. Μια μπανάνα έχει το πολύ 120 θερμίδες. Απλά θεωρούνται πολλές *για φρούτο.*

----------


## fysaei

πολύ ενδιαφέρον Αλέξανδρε !!έχει μυρίσει ξύδι ήδη όλο το κλαμπ!! :: 
 θα περιμένω να δω το τελικό προιόν !! :Happy0159:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Έχουμε ακόμα πολύ δρόμο Γρηγόρη !!! 1 μήνα ακόμα φουλ διαδικασία σύμφωνα με την συνταγή που έδωσε ο Κώστας... οπότε υπομονή !! Είμαι σίγουρος όμως ότι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ένα σούπερ Βιολογικό Σπιτικό Μυλόξιδο !!*  ::

----------


## DimitrisPas13

νομίζω ότι είναι μια εύκολη συνταγή...!!!

----------


## fysaei

αστεία αστεία δίνει στο μαρουλάκι αάλλη γεύση, το`χω ταράξει.. :Anim 63:  :Sign0006:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*


38η ημέρα σήμερα !!!!** Άλλες 2 μέρες έμειναν σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω συνταγή για παρασκευή σπιτικού βιολογικού μηλόξυδου !!!!! 
Δοκίμασα πρώτα 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού από το δικό μου, και 1 κουταλάκι από γνωστό μηλόξυδο του εμπορίου στο τέλος !!! 

Δεν είμαι γευσιγνώστης και ούτε μπορώ να ξέρω ποια γεύση είναι ποιο... καλή, ποιο... δυνατή να το πω ?? Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το δικό μου τα κατέβασα "κάπως" ευχάριστα, ενώ του εμπορίου μου έκαιγε τον λαιμό !!!! 

Να συμπληρώσω ότι και μόνο που ξέρω ότι είναι από δικά μου αράντιστα μήλα, (Αγ. Γεώργιος Οροπεδίου Λασιθίου) και με προσθήκη μονάχα ζάχαρης άχνης, αυτό μου φτάνει !!!! 
100% βιολογικό σπιτικό μηλόξιδο χωρίς προσθήκες συντηρητικών και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο προσθέτουν στα λεγόμενα.... βιολογικά των καταστημάτων !!! 

Δοκιμάστε το και εσείς !!!!!!!!!!!! 

*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και το μηλόξυδο έλαβε τέλος σήμερα το πρωί στην 41η ημέρα !!!!!!!!!!!

Από μισό κιλό μήλα , 2.5 λίτρα νερό , μισό κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη,* *έβγαλα 2+ λίτρα βιολογικό σπιτικό μηλόξυδο !!!** 

Υπέροχο χρώμα, υπέροχη γεύση !!!!!!!!!!!


*







*Τέλος να ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μια φορά τον Κώστα ( οδυσσέας ) για την συνταγή* ::

----------


## fysaei

μπράβο Αλέξανδρε ! για λέγε..είναι ωραίο στο μαρουλάκι; :Jumping0046: 

σου εύχομαι καλή Χρονιά και ό,τι επιθυμείς να γίνει !!

----------


## xarhs

εχει τρομερο χρωμα αλεξανδρε..............................

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε.
εγώ σε ευχαριστώ που έφτιαξες το μηλόξυδο και χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει. 

αφού πέτυχε αυτή η συνταγή δώστε τη σε όλους τους φίλους και γνωστούς, φόρουμ, facebook κτλ.

βάλτο σε γυάλινα μπουκάλια και όσο περναει ο καιρός θα γίνεται καλύτερο.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γρηγόρη το μεσημέρι στο χωριό θα μπει στην σαλάτα να το δοκιμάσουμε που θα είμαστε μεγάλη παρέα !!! Χάρη όσο για το χρώμα του, δείχνει να είναι σούπερ !! 



Λίγα λόγια για το βιολογικό μηλόξυδο !! Συμπληρωματικά βέβαια μιας και το τι ακριβώς είναι το μηλόξιδο περιγράφεται και εδώ στο άρθρο του Στέλιου   Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά

**Το Μηλόξυδο είναι ένα ένζυμο, το οποίο καίει 900 (εννιακόσιες φορές) το βάρος του σε λίπος. Είναι συν της άλλης και μια νέα θεραπεία με την οποία ο οργανισμός μας θα αναγκαστεί να κάψει πραγματικά, όλα τα αποθέματα λίπους του. Έτσι θα χάσετε αναγκαστικά τα περιττά κιλά, ακόμη κι αν συνεχίσετε να τρώτε όπως συνήθως.

Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι... 6-7 σταγόνες του μηλόξυδου αραιωμένες σε ένα ποτήρι νερό, μισή ώρα πριν το φαγητό 3 φορές την ημέρα.

*
*Αποτελέσματατα*
*Μια σταθερή και γρήγορη μείωση του βάρους από 8 έως 20 κιλά*
*Χάσιμο λίπους και χάσιμο κιλών*
*Οι εναποθέσεις λίπους αποβάλλονται από το σώμα σας.*
*Βοήθα στην πέψη και διασφαλίζει την καλή λειτουργία του μεταβολισμού*
*Θα χάσετε τουλάχιστον 4 έως 6 κιλά μέσα στις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες που ακολουθούν.


Γνωστή κυρία της showbiz κατάφερε να χάσει 6.5 κιλά καταναλώνοντας μία κουταλιά βιολογικό μηλόξυδο πριν από κάθε της γεύμα, καθώς θεωρεί ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο κόβεται η όρεξη και παράλληλα ανεβάζει στροφές ο μεταβολισμός.  πηγή : http://adf.ly/Gkj7k

*_Απώλεια βάρους_
_Υπάρχει περιορισμένη επιστημονική υποστήριξη για τον ισχυρισμό ότι το ξίδι μηλίτη μήλων μπορεί να προωθήσει την απώλεια βάρους. Ωστόσο, μια μικρή μελέτη (που δημοσιεύθηκε στην Bioscience, Βιοτεχνολογία, Βιοχημεία και το 2009) διαπίστωσαν ότι οι παχύσαρκοι άνθρωποι που κατανάλωναν οξικό οξύ ημερησίως για 12 εβδομάδες παρουσίασαν σημαντικές μειώσεις στο σωματικό βάρος, το κοιλιακό λίπος , περιφέρεια μέσης, και τα τριγλυκερίδια. Σε δοκιμές σε ποντίκια, μια άλλη μελέτη του 2009 (που δημοσιεύθηκε στην Εφημερίδα της Γεωπονίας και Χημείας Τροφίμων ) διαπιστώθηκε ότι το οξικό οξύ μπορεί να βοηθήσει να αποφευχθεί η συσσώρευση του λίπους του σώματος και ορισμένων λιπών στο ήπαρ. _ _πηγή : _ http://adf.ly/GkjnC
*

*Προσωπικά δεν μου χρειάζεται να το δοκιμάσω για δίαιτα..... πετσί και κόκαλο είμαι  
Απλά το αναφέρω για όποιον θέλει να δοκιμάσει !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε.
> εγώ σε ευχαριστώ που έφτιαξες το μηλόξυδο και χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει. 
> 
> αφού πέτυχε αυτή η συνταγή δώστε τη σε όλους τους φίλους και γνωστούς, φόρουμ, facebook κτλ.
> 
> βάλτο σε γυάλινα μπουκάλια και όσο περναει ο καιρός θα γίνεται καλύτερο.




*Κώστα αρχικά θα αγοράσω 3-4 μπουκαλάκια γυάλινα για να είναι και ευδιάκριτο οπτικά !!! Θα δώσω σε γνωστούς και φίλους μιας και ξεκινάω άμεσα και νέα ποσότητα !!!*  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι τα λινκ είναι λάθος !!
 Παρακαλώ να αντικατασταθεί το πρώτο λινκ με το σωστό -->  http://diatrofi.gr/index.php/diaita/...ponent&print=1


Και το δεύτερο με αυτό : http://www.zougla.gr/ygeia/article/t...i-to-miloksido

Μετα ας διαγραφεί το παρον μήνυμα !   :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σήμερα πρωί πήρα και τα γυάλινα μπουκάλια και είμαστε κομπλέ !!!!! ....να μην αφήνουμε και εκκρεμότητες !!!! 

*

----------


## serafeim

τρομερο... μπραβο σε εσενα και τον οδυσσεα με την συνταγη...

----------


## Gardelius

_Αλεξ. οταν κανεις την χρήση του στα πουλάκια να μας πεις ....ποσο το αποδέχονται!!!!_ Λογικά δεν θα έχει καμια διαφορα!! :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*10 του μηνός είναι να τους βάλω !!! Απο της 10-18 κάθε μήνα έχω επιλέξει να τους βάζω !!*

----------


## serafeim

με οτι μηλο θελουμε μπορουμε?
γιατι εχω ενα τελαρο κοκκινα μηλα και απο το να πανεγια πεταμα τα περισσοτερα γιατι ολα δεν νομιζω να καταναλωθουν απο τα πουλια ειανι παρα πολλα καλο ειανι να δοκιμασω και εγω  :winky:  δεν εχω να χασω κατι  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ναι, αλλά δεν είναι βιολογικά όμως Σεραφείμ. Αυτά που έβαλα εγώ είναι δική μας παραγωγή και δεν έχει κανένα φυτοφάρμακο, κανένα ψέκασμα !! 

Δεν νομίζω όμως να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Οσο καλύτερο πλύσιμο μπορείς και βάλε μπροστά !!!!!! *

----------


## serafeim

ωραια... δεν ξερω για βιολογικα παντως ειναι μικρα μιλα σαν τα δικα σου...τωρα απο φαρμακο δεν ξερω....
αυριο και ολας θα αρχησω την διαδικασια... οσα ειναι χτυπημενα τα βαζουμε και αυτα η τα κοβουμε σε εκεινο το σημειο?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*τα χτυπημένα τα κόβεις ναι !!! Καλή επιτυχία Σεραφείμ !!!!!!!!! *

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω.... δεν εχω δωσει ποτε μυλοφυδο εγω στα φτερωτα μου.... ελπιζω να γινει καλο να εχω για ολο το χρονο...

----------


## serafeim

αλεξανδρε καλησπερα,
εκανα 40% της ποσοτητας που ελεγε δηλαδη 400 γραμμαρια μηλα ειχα τον λογο μου χεχεχε  :Happy: 
τωρα τι κανω? το ανακατευω καθε ποτε? εμενα μου βγηκε ποιο σκουροχρωμο γιατι? λογο κοκκινων μηλων?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σεραφείμ κάνε ότι λέει η συνταγή κατά γράμμα !!! Σίγουρα σου βγήκε ποιο κόκκινο από τα μήλα !! *

----------


## serafeim

ωραια... λοιπον 40 μερες μεινανε χαχαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## babis100nx

καλησπερα θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση επειδη τωρα την τελευταια ωρα διαβαζω για τις ιδιοτητες του μηλοξιδου..η ζαχαρη μπορει να βλάωει τα πουλια επειδη διαβασα οτι και η κιτρινη βιταμινη εχει μεσα ζαχαρη και για αυτο ειναι ενας ακομας λογος που δεν συστηνεται...στο μηλοξιδο ισχυεει το ιδιο ή απλα βοηθαει για να γινει η ζυμωση και μετα χανει η ζαχαρη της ιδοτητες της??

----------


## serafeim

φιλε μου η ζαχαρη τρεφει τον μυκητα που κανει την ζυμωση δηλαδη την γλυκοζη  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πολυ ευστοχη η ερωτηση του Μπαμπη..... παρα πολυ!!!!

με την ιδια λογικη Σεραφειμ τρεφει και τους μηκυτες που υπαρχουν στα πουλια!!!
Προφανως λογο ζυμωσης αλλα και λογο πυκνοτητας που το δινουμε στα πουλια 5 μλ στα 100 νερου δεν υπαρχει κατι τετοιο...
ας μας πει ομως καποιος που ξερει!!!!

----------


## serafeim

δημητρη οχι... η μερες και η ποσοτητα της ζαχαρης ειναι ακριβεις ωστε να επιτυχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα, δηλαδη αν βαζαμε περισσοτερο ζαχαρη στην ιδια ποσοτητα νερο και μηλου τοτε ναι ισως θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο... αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι μυκητες ιδιοι... υπαρχουν μυκητες που τρεφονται με λακτοζη αλλοι με γλυκοζη κλπ κλπ
τωρα δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος να το πω και να βαλω το χερι στην φωτια αλλα αποψη μου και συμφωνα με αυτα που γνωριζω ισως κανω λαθος "λαθοι ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε"

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ανέκαθεν οι άνθρωποι έψαχναν το ελιξίριο της ζωής. Το στοιχείο ή την ουσία που θα τους έκανε πιο νέους και πιο μακρόβιους. Από τα αρχαία χρόνια πολλοί ισχυρίσθηκαν ότι το ανακάλυψαν, άλλοι διαψεύσθηκαν άλλοι επιβεβαίωσαν την περιορισμένη χρησιμότητα της ουσίας, και έπειτα ακολούθησαν οι επόμενοι. Ως και σήμερα, και μάλλον για πάντα, επιστήμονες και μη θα ισχυρίζονται κάθε τόσο ότι ανακάλυψαν την ουσία που ικανοποιεί αυτήν την άσβεστη επιθυμία.*

*Μάλλον, δεν θα το βρει ποτέ κανείς… Ωστόσο η καθημερινή χρήση ορισμένων αποδεδειγμένα ωφέλιμων ουσιών μπορεί να μας τονώσει την υγεία, να μας γεμίσει με ενέργεια και να καθυστερήσει όσο είναι δυνατόν το γήρας. Φυσικά το αν θα έχουμε υγεία, ενέργεια και θα καθυστερήσουμε την έλευση των γηρατειών εξαρτάται επίσης από πλήθος παραγόντων: γενετικό υλικό, ηλικία, διατροφή, άσκηση, ψυχολογική υγεία, κοινωνική κατάσταση.*

*Ένα εκπληκτικό, παρ’ αυτά, ελιξίριο, το οποίο συμπτωματικά μπορεί να φτιαχτεί με ελάχιστο οικονομικό κόστος περιέχει τα ακόλουθα συστατικά:*


*Δύο κουταλιές της σούπας Μηλόξυδο.*

*Ο Μηλίτης Οίνος ήταν γνωστός από την αρχαιότητα. Ακόμα και το Μηλόξυδο ήταν γνωστό από την αρχαιότητα και παρασκευάζεται από την ζύμωση του χυμού των μήλων. Ο Ιπποκράτης μας λέει για τις ευεργετικές του ιδιότητες και οι Φοίνικες το έφτιαχναν οπουδήποτε φύτρωναν μήλα. Το μηλόξυδο είναι πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη Α και C, 30 αμινοξέα και 12 ένζυμα όπως περιέχει πολύ χρήσιμη ροτίνη. Επίσης περιέχει πολλά από τα στοιχεία που είναι απαραίτητα για την υγεία: κάλιο, ασβέστιο, νάτριο, φωσφόρο, χαλκό, σίδηρο, ασκορβικό οξύ, βιταμίνη Β1 (ριβοβλαβίνη), νικοτινικό οξύ, ιμβερτοσάκχαρο και οξικό οξύ.*

*Το μηλόξυδο ονομάστηκε πανάκεια για όλες τις αρρώστιες, ένας ισχυρισμός που είναι πάντα αμφι*σβητήσιμος. Αυτό που πραγματικά κάνει και στο οποίο πιθανόν να οφείλεται η παγκόσμια επιτυχία του στη θεραπεία ασθενειών, είναι ότι παρέχει θρεπτικά συ*στατικά, που συχνά λείπουν από τη δίαιτα, και τα πα*ρέχει με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε απορροφώνται εύκολα από τον οργανισμό, αναζωογονώντας και αποκαθι*στώντας την υγεία και το σφρίγος.*

*Όταν καταναλώνεται με μέτρο (δύο με τρεις κουταλιές της σούπας ανά ημέρα διαλυμένες σε νερό) συνήθως κάνει μόνο καλό χωρίς παρενέργειες. Ωστόσο, οι ασθενείς που υποφέρουν από ρευματισμούς, πίεση, διαβήτη και έλλειψη καλίου θα πρέπει πρώτα να συμβουλευτούν το γιατρό τους.*


*Το διάλυμα νερού, μηλόξυδου και λεμονιού είναι ένας πολύ δυνατός ηλεκτρολύτης, παρέχοντας πολλά ελεύθερα ιόντα και ηλεκτρόνια ώστε να διευκολύνονται οι βιολογικές διεργασίες και επικοινωνίες. Για το λόγο αυτό και οι χρήστες του ελιξιρίου αισθάνονται ότι σκέφτονται καλύτερα, κινούνται καλύτερα, έχουν καλύτερη χώνεψη και απέκκριση σε σχέση με την περίοδο προ της χρήσεως. Αν μάλιστα στο ελιξίριο προστεθούν και κόκκοι γύρης ή μέλι, το διάλυμα γίνεται ένας δυναμίτης διαθέσιμων ιόντων και ηλεκτρονίων για κάθε είδους ανάγκη και χρήση στο σώμα!

**Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει το μηλόξυδο και το λεμόνι να ανακηρυχθούν και αυτά ως υπερτροφές, όπως το πράσινο τσάι, η σπιρουλίνα και το λυκοπένιο. Αν, δε, αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι το κόστος, τόσο του λεμονιού όσο και του μηλόξυδου, είναι μηδαμινό, τότε το συγκεκριμένο Ελιξίριο της Ζωής μπορεί να γίνει ένας σύμμαχος, ένας φύλακας – άγγελος και ένα «τζίνι» για όλους.*

*Read more: http://kykeon.ning.com/forum/topics/...#ixzz2HVNsIohH*

----------


## jk21

η ζαχαρη βρισκεται εκει για να ταισει επιπλεον των σακχαρων του μηλου ,τους υπαρχοντες μυκητες που προκαλουν την αλκοολικη ζυμωση .Βασικα αν ηταν ηδη ανεπτυγμενοι πχ αν ειχαμε στο παρασκευασμα ηδη μαγια απο αλλο ξυδι (εμενα μου τελειωσε το παλιο και ειναι να φτιαξω νεο ... στον πατο εχει κατι σαν ζελε ...φουλ αποικια μυκητα ! ειναι γνησιο μηλοξυδο εντελως μη ραφιναρισμενο απο παραγωγο του πηλιου ) τοτε η φρουκτοζη του μηλου υπεραρκουσε .Μεχρι να ζυμωθει το ξυδι ,η ζαχαρη μεταβολιζεται σε αλλες ουσιες και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .εκτος αυτου ειναι πολυ μικρη η ποσοτητα που βαζουμε στο νερο

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω δασκαλε ειναι κατι επιπλεον για εμενα ευχαρσιτω  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μόλις έβαλα σε ένα ποτήρι νερό 2 κουταλάκια από το μυλόξιδο μου !!!!!  Θα το κάνω αυτό για πάντα από εδώ και στο εξής !!!!*

----------


## serafeim

ωραια γιατι σε λιγο βγαινει και η γαλατοπιτα απο το φουρνο.... ατομικη θα ελεγα χαχαχαχα θα καταλαβεις γιατι αλεξανδρε και αμεσως εχω κα ιτο θεμα..  :Happy: 
επειδη ειχα ελειψη χρονου για την αγορα υλικων βγηκε λιιιγο μικρη χαχαχαχα και σε οψη οχι τοσο ομορφη αλλα απο γευση ξερω με σιγουρια ΑΡΙΣΤΗ!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αντε ντε !!! Τη συνταγή και παρουσίαση παρακαλώ !!!!*

----------


## serafeim

ετοιμη δες...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φτιάχνουμε σπιτικό βιολογικό Μηλόξυδο !!! 

Βίντεο ανέβηκε πριν από λίγα λεπτά : http://adf.ly/HG99V

Περιμένουμε 5 sec. και πατάμε SKIP ADD δεξιά !!




**Συνταγή :*

*Πλένουμε και κόβουμε σε κομμάτια 1 κιλό μήλα, (αφαιρούμαι τους σπόρους). Μαζί με την φλούδα τα βάζουμε στο μούλτι και τα χτυπάμε μέχρι να γίνουν σαν χυλός. Τοποθετήστε το προϊόν σε ένα γυάλινο δοχείο , κεραμικό ή άλλο ,με την προϋπόθεση να μπορεί να κλείσει , προσθέστε 5 λίτρα νερό και 1 κιλό ζάχαρη άχνη .* 
*Αφήνουμε να γίνει η ζύμωση για 40 ημέρες προσέχοντας τις ακόλουθες οδηγίες :* 

*Για τις πρώτες 10 ημέρες αναδεύετε κατά διαστήματα , καθημερινά.*

*11η έως 30η ημέρα αναδεύετε κάθε δεύτερη μέρα (την μια ναι και την άλλη όχι ).*

*Από 31η έως την 40η ημέρα το αφήνετε να ξεκουραστεί χωρίς να το ανακατεύετε καθόλου.* 

*Μετά την περίοδο αυτή ,το φιλτράρετε και το εμφιαλώνεται σε γυάλινα μπουκάλια !!*




*
Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά !!!! Από το άρθρο του Στέλιου ( ninos  ) ( Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά )

Το μηλόξυδο είναι μια θαυματουργή κατηγορία ξιδιού. Είναι φτιαγμένο από χυμό μήλου, ο οποίος αφού έχει υποστεί ζύμωση μετατρέπεται στην συνέχεια σε μηλίτη. Με τη βοήθεια των βακτηρίων του οξικού οξέος, τα οποία αναπτύσσονται αυτόματα όταν εκτεθεί ο μηλίτης στον αέρα, παράγεται το οξικό οξύ και εν' συνέχεια το μηλόξυδο.

Το μηλόξυδο καθαρίζει τον οργανισμό, αποβάλλοντας τις βλαβερές τοξίνες και καταπολεμώντας τα ζημιογόνα βακτήρια. Η χρήση του, δημιουργεί στο οργανισμό του πτηνού όξινο περιβάλλον (ph), με αποτέλεσμα να καταστέλλεται η αύξηση των κακών βακτηρίων και μύκητων. 

Τα οφέλη του μηλόξυδο δεν σταματούν όμως εδώ. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ακόμα και ως ήπιο αντισηπτικό σε κάποιο ερεθισμό του δέρματος, καθώς και να προσφέρει ένα καθαρό και λαμπερό φτέρωμα στα πτηνά. Η εξισορρόπηση του pΗ του δέρματος, καθιστά το δέρμα του πτηνού ως περιβάλλον μη φιλόξενο για εξωπαράσιτα και μύκητες λόγο του όξινου περιβάλλοντος που δημιουργείται. 

Γνωστή είναι επίσης και η βοηθητική δράση του μηλόξυδο στην πέψη του φαγητού, αφού καταστρέφει όλα τα βλαβερά βακτηρίδια που περιέχονται στην τροφή με αποτέλεσμα τελικά τα θρεπτικά συστατικά των τροφών να απορροφώνται πιο εύκολα από τον οργανισμό, άρα και τελικά η πέψη είναι ομαλότερη.

Ολοκληρώνοντας, περιέχει μερικά μεταλλικά άλατα που είναι απαραίτητα για την καλή υγεία του οργανισμού, όπως κάλιο, ασβέστιο, νάτριο, φωσφόρο, χαλκό και σίδηρο. 

Γιατί πρέπει να προτιμούμε το βιολογικό μηλόξιδο

Πάντα πρέπει να προτιμούμε αυτά που η όψη τους είναι θολή. Αυτό είναι σημάδι ότι είναι αραφινάριστο, δηλαδή δεν έχει υποστεί όποια επεξεργασία, άρα και έχει όλα τα ένζυμα μέσα του. Στην περίπτωση αυτή το μηλόξυδο δεν προφέρει μόνο την δημιουργία όξινου περιβάλλοντος, αλλά αποτελεί και ένα διατροφικό θησαυρό, αφού τα ένζυμα αυτά βοηθούν καταλυτικά τον οργανισμό στην απορρόφηση των θρεπτικών συστατικών των τροφών.

Τρόπος χορήγησης στα πτηνά 

Το μηλόξυδο δεν θεραπεύει, αλλά προλαμβάνει και κυρίως αναστέλλει την ανάπτυξη μύκητων και αρκετών μη ωφέλιμων βακτηρίων του οργανισμού που δεν ευνοούντε από το όξινο ph . Χορηγείται στο νερό των πτηνών σε δοσολογία 5 ml (1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού) σε 100 ml νερού για 8 μέρες κάθε μήνα. Στην ίδια δοσολογία, μπορεί επίσης να χορηγηθεί στην μπανιέρα του πτηνού, είτε ακόμα και σε κάποιο ψεκαστήρι που χρησιμοποιούμε για να ψεκάζουμε το πτηνό εάν δεν αποδέχεται την μπανιέρα. 

Δεν συνίσταται η χρήση του μηλόξυδο σε θηλυκά την περίοδο αναπαραγωγής, διότι συγκρατεί την απορρόφηση ασβεστίου και οι ανάγκες των θηλυκών είναι πολλαπλές την συγκεκριμένη περίοδο. Επίσης, δεν επιτρέπεται η ανάμειξη του με άλλες ουσίες όπως οι βιταμίνες, λόγο της πιθανότητας πρόκλησης χημικών αντιδράσεων.*

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγο ξεκινησα και γω τη δικια μου δοκιμη !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αντε ρε Δημήτρη !!!!!!!!!! Με το καλό και σε σένα !! Βρήκες βιολογικά μήλα ????*

----------


## jk21

βιολογικα οχι δεν νομιζω ,απο παραγωγους του πηλιου (ξυνομηλα ) ναι !

παντως μαλλον θα ετοιμαστει νωριτερα ,γιατι εχω ετοιμο (σαν ζελε ενα πραγμα .. ) το μυκητα απο το προηγουμενο μηλοξυδο που ειχα (αυτο βιολογικοτατο και απο πηλιο )

----------


## karakonstantakis

> πριν λιγο ξεκινησα και γω τη δικια μου δοκιμη !



*Δημήτρη τη γίνετε με την δική σου προσπάθεια ???? Εχει περάσει κάμποσος καιρός και πρέπει να είσαι έτοιμος λογικά !! :*)

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ δοκιμαζω καθε τοσο και μου δινει ακομα την αισθηση ηπιας υποξινης γευσης χυμου μηλου .Δεν εχει την καθαρη ξυνη γευση και λεω να το αφησω ακομη και αλλο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οσο και να το αφήσεις δεν χαλάει ούτως η άλλος !! Οσο περνάνε οι μέρες τόσο δυνατότερη είναι η ζύμωση !!*

----------


## serafeim

εγω το εβγαλα. στις 50 μερες και σε μυρωδια ξυδι και γευση δεν ειναι εντονα ξινο οπως το ξυδι σταφυλιου αλλα λιγο λιγοτεερο

----------

